# Yellow tomato paste?



## Paulinthemist (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm looking for tomato paste made from yellow or cream-colored tomatoes. Does it even exist?


----------



## Calya (Apr 30, 2008)

You can probably make your own out of yellow tomatoes. Other than that, my guess would be to go to a specialty food shop to try and find some. I have not seen any before. Are you trying to make a special dish with it?


----------



## Paulinthemist (Apr 30, 2008)

I want to try making an "albino" chili with chicken and white beans.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 30, 2008)

There are loads of white chili recipes out there and hardly any use tomato products of any kind.

Some chili folks don't use tomato in regular chili either.

I've never seen yellow tomato paste and can't remember seeing any yellow paste tomatoes themselves for sale, either.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 30, 2008)

Yellow Tomato Pasta Sauce Recipe | Recipezaar


Here's a recipe to make your own....


----------



## jennyema (Apr 30, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Yellow Tomato Pasta Sauce Recipe | Recipezaar
> 
> 
> Here's a recipe to make your own....


 

Pualinthemist wants *tomato paste*, not pasta sauce, though.


----------



## Caine (Apr 30, 2008)

I buy canned yellow plum tomatoes, whole peeled, crushed with added puree, and strips, at the 99¢ Only Store quite often, but I have never seen yellow tomato paste. I believe I still have a can in my pantry, so when I get home I'll ascertain the name of the canning company and check their web site for it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2008)

Paulinthemist said:


> I'm looking for tomato paste made from yellow or cream-colored tomatoes. Does it even exist?


 
Your recipe sounds intriguing, I hope you share it and post some pics.

Make your own tomato paste.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 30, 2008)

There are folks who think that anyone putting tomatoes in chili should be shunned.

I do not agree with them, normally I add them.

Tomatoes can be omitted,  and although I am among the pro-tomato in chili crowd, one can make a darn good chili with just meat and a few veggies and it can be fun to do so. The chili can be very good.

But I am avoiding the question.

Would add peppers, yellow ones.  

Usually plant some yellow tomatoes but this is not the season to find them.

Have never seen a white tomato paste, sorry.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 30, 2008)

To make a tomato-flavored-but-not-red dish, crush or blend your tomatoes, and put them in a cheesecloth lined strainer.  The tomato "water" that drips out will be full of tomato flavor, but colorless.

You can reduce it down, but it will never be paste, sorry.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 30, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> To make a tomato-flavored-but-not-red dish, crush or blend your tomatoes, and put them in a cheesecloth lined strainer. The tomato "water" that drips out will be full of tomato flavor, but colorless.
> 
> You can reduce it down, but it will never be paste, sorry.


 
Good idea, almost like a consomme.


----------

